# F&M Expressions VS Dowling Graphics



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Over the last 20 Years I have done literally thousands of Transfers from all the major suppliers and some of the smaller ones.. I have used F&M for both custom and stock designs but my Major supplier has always been Dowling Graphics. I have never had a problem with any of their products and generally find if I have a problem from anyone it is equipment (mine) or substrate and of all the supplier Dowling always seems to be the most willing to help me with heat settings, time, different peel times, etc.. Just wanted to clear this up..
dlac


----------

